# My first shot at dehydrating



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi everybody,
I splurged and bought an Excalibur a few weeks ago. I put four pounds of frozen corn in it last night. This morning I had a smidge less than a quart of perfectly dried corn. I rehydrated a teaspoon of it as a test. It tasted great. The only difference was that it didn't quite plump up to its pre dryed size. The plan is to use it in soups, chili and the like. Its perfect for that. :2thumb:

Tonight its two pounds of frozen green beans and one pound of frozen mixed veggies. Hope this batch turns out as well as the first. 

I'm moving up to hash browns next.

I'm starting with the easy stuff. I'm sure I'll move up to fresh veggies, if the snow ever melts so I can actually plant something. 

Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm just getting started too! I have a Nesco-American Harvest and have 4 pounds of frozen green beans to do. Can I use french cut green beans? Anyone know if that would be a problem?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sure, only thin bein, they may fall through the trays.

Ain't hardly a weekend goes by what we don't use ours.

The fresh veggies just require a bit a preppin before ya dry em, but it ain't that much trouble.


----------



## Sudhira (Apr 3, 2011)

I wanted to practice with dehydrating before I splurged on the Excalibur, so I bought the Nesco Snackmaster ( square ), 8 trays...I tried apples and bananas ( fresh ) which came out great...the frozen stuff fell through the cracks so I have to make mesh thingies for them...but it worked great, it was only $60..


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats on the Excalibur! :flower:

Look forward to hearing about the hash browns.  (and all the other goodies)


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Andi,
The green beans and mixed veggies did ok last night. The green beans turned white in places. They are not as flavorful or as plump as pre drying but still will work for soups and stews. 

I think the corn did a bit better than the green beans in terms of post drying taste and rehydration. 

The hash browns are thawing now. They'll go in later this afternoon. I want to make sure they have plenty of time to dry before I go to work tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes.

Take care,
Moose


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I ended up with a few of the "mesh" liners to go with the fruit leather trays for my dehydrator but wanted more so I went to the craft store and picked up the plastic canvas that people embroider yarn on and I cut it to fit... I don't like using plastic for anything food wise but so far it is the only thing that works well... I often dry my herbs and small items on the mesh and they work well and wash well and hold up to the abuse. for fruit leather trays and if you dehydrator is square/rectangle you could try buying the cheaper silicon mats at walmart or other big box stores and use them to line your trays(silpat is the name of the expensive ones and I would not cut them up!)
Also, fruits and veggies with a high sugar content tend to dry much better and with less pre-prep than veggies without it.

But fruits that turn brown should be dipped in either citric acid(aka orange or lemon or even lime juice) or even a very light mix of vinegar water.
When I do my hash browns I often put a bit of lemon juice or a shot of vinegar into the processing water as it helps you not get "black" potatoes... even after blanching they will sometimes get a few 'black" spots and they are just not appetizing.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I was lucky. I went to Bass Pro Shops and walked away with a LEM 6 try Excalibur Food Dehydrator for 80 bucks.

The manager dropped the price because it was their last one and it was a floor model. My military discount helped even more!!

First on the dehy list was hash browns, came out great. Vacuum sealed them with O2 absorbers and stored away. 

Makes great beef jerky. Have fun, it is addicting!!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Just a hint on dehydrating-once you dry your foods you should put them in a nice mason jar for a few days to watch for moisture build up in the jar.. just in case of "not dry enuf" which does happen every so often. After a week of waiting if the foods are dry enuf then vac-pack them. It would suck to open your vac-packed foods and find mold.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Two questions have come up.*

Hi All,
I put the thawed hash browns in the Excalibur and two hours later they are crispy as chips. They are not translucent but white in color. They appear to be done but I'm leaving them an extra hour to be sure. I've got the temp set at 125+ a smidge. Does anyone know how long I should leave them in there? I've searched the web and a book I have but cannot find any guidance on the matter.

My second question, I have parchment paper in the house. Has anyone ever used it in a dehydrator? I'm thinking about using it for fruit leathers and would rather not spend any more right now if I don't have too.

Thanks in advance for any guidance,
Moose


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

How long can dehydrated veggies stay in mason jars, provided the lid is tightened down tight? I'm trying to not go buy a vac sealer, but...


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

BizzyB said:


> How long can dehydrated veggies stay in mason jars, provided the lid is tightened down tight? I'm trying to not go buy a vac sealer, but...


I've still got about 1 cup of dried green beans that were done in 08 and I didn't vac-pack them and they are still fine. So I would say that as long as you are not opening and closing them constantly they should be ok... adding a small piece of dry ice before closing the lid will drive out any oxygen too. once it stops "smoking/steaming" you just tighten the lid. Or just add some of the oxygen absorber packets. That would work for long term..
I only leave some of the dried stuff in the mason jar to make sure that there is no moisture build up and that everything is dried. You will see in about 2 or 4 hours if your foods are going to off gas any moisture it will condense on the glass.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

*Excalibur*

Hi there, I also have an excalibur and have used it for years but I've never even come close to using it to full potential. I mostly dry apples, pears and green peppers out of the garden. You got me thinking, never thought of using frozen veggies. Some times I can be really dense!! :surrender:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

*waxed paper*

Moose, I tried fruit leather once and I used waxed paper....it worked fine as I remember...........I also bought 2 of the sheets excalibur sells just for that.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I've still got about 1 cup of dried green beans that were done in 08 and I didn't vac-pack them and they are still fine. So I would say that as long as you are not opening and closing them constantly they should be ok...


Cool -- thanks!


----------



## sherldoe (Feb 25, 2011)

Moose33 said:


> Hi All,
> I put the thawed hash browns in the Excalibur and two hours later they are crispy as chips. They are not translucent but white in color. They appear to be done but I'm leaving them an extra hour to be sure. I've got the temp set at 125+ a smidge. Does anyone know how long I should leave them in there? I've searched the web and a book I have but cannot find any guidance on the matter.
> 
> My second question, I have parchment paper in the house. Has anyone ever used it in a dehydrator? I'm thinking about using it for fruit leathers and would rather not spend any more right now if I don't have too.
> ...


Just use plastic baggies for your fruit rollups, your tomato sauce/paste, etc.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone ever dried mushrooms? How did it work?


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Boy, those frozen french style green beans sure dried fast!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Has anyone ever dried mushrooms? How did it work?


Baby bellas have been on sale here lately and I just dried my first batch and they did great!
I do give mine a bit of a wash(alton brown said that it was an old wives tale that they "suck up water") and then I sliced them quite thickly and put them in the dehydrator at 120°F we put them in about overnight(it is still cool here and it keeps the boy's room warm--whoo hoo double duty) They dried quite crispy for me and one box of fresh mushrooms(only 8 oz) dried down to fit in a small canning jar. They rehydrated a bit chewier then when they were fresh but the mushroom flavor was more enhanced. But drying will do that with some things.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

I will be positively combing garage sales this year looking for some type of dehydrator to get started with.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

MrSfstk8d said:


> I will be positively combing garage sales this year looking for some type of dehydrator to get started with.


I'd look for the ones where they have the trays that stack together and you can add more if you need to and that have a fan and thermostat. My American Harvester(fan and heater on the bottom) I've had for over 12 years and it still runs and I have bought not one, but two more just like it but with less trays for a buck each at yard sales, and I will buy more of them if I can find them. I use all the trays and even have one loaned to my son in law's parents right now for them to try. 
I just looked on line to see what the price would be for the one that I have and they are super expensive now compared to what I paid for them when I first got them. 
I did buy an American Harvester that had a fan/heater on top and they do not work as well and I received a popil/ronco type and it was horrible.. no fan and no thermostat, I just passed it along. I almost wish I had it now cuz they are rumored to make great yogurt warmers for making yogurt. Live and learn..

Also look for the oster 5812 type bread makers on sale-they make the worst baked bread but they make the best doughs-I have arthritis in my hands and making bread every day by hand was tough but these machines sure helped with that, my first one my mother got for my daughter and she didn't want it. she only paid $5 and I decided to try it and love to have it make the dough for me. I even bought another one at a yard sale for a buck! I think I am gonna buy another one if I see one cuz I burned the first one out in a year!(I think it just needs a new belt/ or to re grease the little flywheel in the bottom cuz with the belt off the motor runs..)


----------



## sherldoe (Feb 25, 2011)

Moose33 said:


> Hi All,
> I put the thawed hash browns in the Excalibur and two hours later they are crispy as chips. They are not translucent but white in color. They appear to be done but I'm leaving them an extra hour to be sure. I've got the temp set at 125+ a smidge. Does anyone know how long I should leave them in there? I've searched the web and a book I have but cannot find any guidance on the matter.
> 
> My second question, I have parchment paper in the house. Has anyone ever used it in a dehydrator? I'm thinking about using it for fruit leathers and would rather not spend any more right now if I don't have too.
> ...


Just use duct tape to tape down plastic bags.......low cost and works great. Duct tape works and comes right off your trays with no problem.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> I was lucky. I went to Bass Pro Shops and walked away with a LEM 6 try Excalibur Food Dehydrator for 80 bucks.
> 
> The manager dropped the price because it was their last one and it was a floor model. My military discount helped even more!!
> 
> ...


Hi there computer guy.......I was just wondering ... you said you vacuum sealed with o2 absorbers........you put the 02 in the vac. bag? Doesn't vac. packing take the oxygen out? I'm wondering if I'm suppose to be doing that...also, when you want to cook the hashbrowns, what do you do? put them in water? I don't know much about dehydrating but I'm learning! thanks ..........:wave:


----------

